

Ask HN: My Minimum viable mobile Site - Concours
http://www.gmbhnews.com
Here is my minimum viable mobile site, it's in Beta and should be live in a couple of weeks without the payment barriers as I'll use an advertising and sponsor Business model. I'll appreciate your feedback.<p>(nota bene: you will obtain a better rebdering if you browse it from a webkit browser if done from a desktop)
======
petervandijck
I wasn't crazy about it either. Either you're a feedreader, in which case
don't pre-populate it with feeds, instead let me susbscribe to feeds; or
you're more of a curated aggregator, in which case don't focus so much on the
feeds, just show the content.

In either case, this is going to be a hard market to be in. First case, you
compete with googlereader etc, second case, you're just another content
aggregator.

The voting can make a difference, but it needs to be better explained.

Also, there's too much navigating. It takes me a few clicks to get any
content. Compare with the HN homepage: best content is right there.

Good luck :)

~~~
Concours
Thanks Peter for the great feedback, it's more a curated aggregator, and the
voting is still in pre-alfa, I will make it a bit clearer on the next
release,maybe more text to explain and make it obvious, or just try to figure
out, how to do it like on HN, probably the best thing to do. Thanks.

------
megamark16
I clicked around for a minute and couldn't really figure out what the point of
this sites is. Please enlighten me as to what this thing is for.

~~~
buro9
Seems to be a cookie cutter of RSS feeds with a basic voting interface.

I think the idea is to consume many RSS feeds easily and to have them ranked
by some kind of importance indicator so that influential feeds go to the top
and as a result you discover hot stories first. At least, that's what I think
it is supposed to be.

A Google Reader for mobile, but stripped down and given community voting and
an iPhone interface.

I don't like it much, but mostly it's because:

1) There's still a hell of a lot of feeds to navigate.

2) You still have to jump out to read any article.

3) The voting interface seems clunky.

Oh, and some of the feed links are broken.

~~~
Concours
Thanks for the great feedback buro9 , I couldn't explain it better than that.

 _there's still lot of feeds indeed, actually much more than what you can see
now, but they are organize in categories, so you just choose what you really
like. The healthcare category has more than 1326 Blogs listed there, and those
blogs are the most relevant blogs in their areas, the Advertising category has
1500+ Blogs

_ The search can help you find what you are looking for. *The voting interface
looks clunky indeed , I'm working on it as well as the broken links.

Now some additional features:

1) any publisher can submit his feeds here: <http://www.gmbhnews.com/addsite>

------
JangoSteve
I don't get it. GMBH News? McSquare? What is it called? There's no "About"
link to tell me what it is either. _Feed reader for mobile_ is in the "title"
attribute. But don't iPhones and Android phones have feed-reader apps? Is it
just targeted at other mobile devices?

~~~
JangoSteve
Anyone care to explain this downvote? These are very valid questions that
would greatly help the original poster sell their vision if answered.

------
pclark
...

